# 2012



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (May 21, 2012)

I believe some time in december of this year, their will be a HUGE earthquake which destroys all life form. their shall be a select few who are "picked up" by Intelligent Beings and sent to another planet to further our DNA. i think i've been told this....


----------



## Ringsixty (May 21, 2012)

Oh my I need to pack my bags.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 21, 2012)

I think (not believe) that when 2013 comes around, im going to search for this thread, as it will be long past, and im going to say... "Points and laughs" just wait, my prediction will probably come true... and then i can be labeled profit Zaehet!


----------



## Amaximus (May 21, 2012)

I don't think or believe in anything...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 21, 2012)

bahahahahahaha I'm just gonna start pointing and laughing now .


----------



## UncleBuck (May 21, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I think (not believe) that when 2013 comes around, im going to search for this thread, as it will be long past, and im going to say... "Points and laughs" just wait, my prediction will probably come true... and then i can be labeled profit Zaehet!


*prophet

you're welcome. just here to help.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *prophet
> 
> you're welcome. just here to help.


Depends on how much money he plans to make from the prediction  The only time _profit_ can be exchanged freely with _prophet_ is when one is referring to Deepak Chopra...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I believe some time in december of this year, their will be a HUGE earthquake which destroys all life form. their shall be a select few who are "picked up" by Intelligent Beings and sent to another planet to further our DNA. i think i've been told this....


My spiritual friend calls the end "The third shaking of the earth" which kinda makes sense, why are all the massive ancient buildings earthquake proof? And why are they positioned in a perfect equator like line around the world? Multiple cultures around the world that were supposed to have no contact with each other share the same massive earthquake-proof architecture and those buildings are placed on a perfect line around the world, its a message I tells ya. I dont think the end is on the 21st of December but I do think something is going to happen then, maybe we wont notice it at first, I think its going to be the subtle start of chaos. Perhaps the first step is the people getting fed up with the government and shit just escalates from there.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 21, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> *prophet
> 
> you're welcome. just here to help.


Damnit!! lol!

*mumbles- stupid fuckin spell check

Thank you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 21, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> My spiritual friend calls the end "The third shaking of the earth" which kinda makes sense, why are all the massive ancient buildings earthquake proof? And why are they positioned in a perfect equator like line around the world? Multiple cultures around the world that were supposed to have no contact with each other share the same massive earthquake-proof architecture and those buildings are placed on a perfect line around the world, its a message I tells ya. I dont think the end is on the 21st of December but I do think something is going to happen then, maybe we wont notice it at first, I think its going to be the subtle start of chaos. Perhaps the first step is the people getting fed up with the government and shit just escalates from there.


Or maybe they didn't want all of their work to be toppled over by an earthquake.. Did you think they would build vulnerable structures?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Or maybe they didn't want all of their work to be toppled over by an earthquake.. Did you think they would build vulnerable structures?


Well obviously, the thing is though they didnt have the technology to cut and carry 200+ ton blocks (400000+ pounds) they cut them so perfectly that not even a piece of paper can fit between the rocks. And all the cultures with buildings like that have the exact same type of earthquake proof architecture when they supposedly didnt know each other existed. All those buildings are laid out in a perfect equator like line around the world from Stonehenge to the pyramids. Anyone who says all that is merely coincidence is lying to themselves.... Rejected patches for the first Apollo moon missions even had some Egyptian symbolism and Stonehenge was on all of them. No wonder those patches were rejected, would of made things way too easy for the reluctant skeptics =p.


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Well obviously, the thing is though they didnt have the technology to cut and carry 200+ ton blocks (400000+ pounds) they cut them so perfectly that not even a piece of paper can fit between the rocks. And all the cultures with buildings like that have the exact same type of earthquake proof architecture when they supposedly didnt know each other existed. All those buildings are laid out in a perfect equator like line around the world from Stonehenge to the pyramids. Anyone who says all that is merely coincidence is lying to themselves.... Rejected patches for the first Apollo moon missions even had some Egyptian symbolism and Stonehenge was on all of them. No wonder those patches were rejected, would of made things way too easy for the reluctant skeptics =p.


The fact that the blocks are there and fit so well argues to me that they did have the technology. It really wasn't a question of technology so much as simple dedication. It took an awfully long time to cut and fit the blocks, but no incredible principles or acts need be invoked imo. cn

Heph: _in re_ stable buildings surviving: you'd sort of expect a natural selection process to be at work. The Library and Pharos at Alexandria were equally central statements of an empire's architectural reach and will. but they were unlucky in time's lottery.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The fact that the blocks are there and fit so well argues to me that they did have the technology. It really wasn't a question of technology so much as simple dedication. It took an awfully long time to cut and fit the blocks, but no incredible principles or acts need be invoked imo. cn
> 
> Heph: _in re_ stable buildings surviving: you'd sort of expect a natural selection process to be at work. The Library and pharos at Alexandria were equallycentral statements of an empire's architectural reach and will. but they were unlucky in time's lottery.


This "dedication" of simple men with very basic technology has hardly ever been recorded, you'd think they would write down the process on how they built it. There is one example (that I know of) of this dedication you speak of, but it doesnt support your theory at all... An Inca King tried to match the architectural accomplishments of his ancient predecessors by dragging just ONE massive boulder that was miles away. A slow process was quite the understatement, it took 20000 men to drag that boulder around and at one point it tumbled and over 3000 men were killed. I dont even think that boulder made it to its destination lol I could be wrong though... Surely all the other boulders that were even more massive were put there with the same method that king used... Even though he failed miserably... makes perfect sense...


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> This "dedication" of simple men with very basic technology has hardly ever been recorded, you'd think they would write down the process on how they built it. There is one example (that I know of) of this dedication you speak of, but it doesnt support your theory at all... An Inca King tried to match the architectural accomplishments of his ancient predecessors by dragging just ONE massive boulder that was miles away. A slow process was quite the understatement, it took 20000 men to drag that boulder around and at one point it tumbled and over 3000 men were killed. I dont even think that boulder made it to its destination lol I could be wrong though... Surely all the other boulders that were even more massive were put there with the same method that king used... Even though he failed miserably... makes perfect sense...


Interestingly, writing as an invention came fairly late to the scene outside the Mesopotamian region. I am currently reading, and can highly recommend, a book called "The History of the World in 100 Objects" by the director of the British Museum. It is instructive to see how much history has simply been lost. cn


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Interestingly, writing as an invention came fairly late to the scene outside the Mesopotamian region. I am currently reading, and can highly recommend, a book called "The History of the World in 100 Objects" by the director of the British Museum. It is instructive to see how much history has simply been lost. cn


A lot more than you know was lost =)


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> A lot more than you know was lost =)


Well ... by definition that is correct, but it isn't particularly informative. cn


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Well ... by definition that is correct, but it isn't particularly informative. cn


well I could elaborate, but that would take up a good chunk of my time and yours, only for you to come to the conclusion that Im an idiot for believing such things lol

And no Im not talking about ancient aliens.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 21, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Well ... by definition that is correct, but it isn't particularly informative. cn


HEHEHE!! The epitome of dry humor, literally lol!


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> well I could elaborate, but that would take up a good chunk of my time and yours, only for you to come to the conclusion that Im an idiot for believing such things lol
> 
> And no Im not talking about ancient aliens.


I don't take issue with what you believe; that is a personal and subjective matter. I take issue with personal, subjective, fallible and essentially unarguable (in either direction) ideas as being presented as "fact" or "truth". But hey; that's just me. cn


----------



## Red1966 (May 21, 2012)

There was a show on PBS called "This Old Pyramid". 30 Egyptian stone masons, two American engineers and three idiot "ancient aliens theorists" built a 30 ft. pyramid, using copper and stone hand tools, in one day. The theorists came off looking like idiots. They used no modern power devices or even animals. There was nothing high tech about it. You could barely see the joints. All it takes is skilled workers and sweat. The engineers were little to no help. Thirty men who probably couldn't even read did something you idiots think can only been done with "spaceships and tractor beams". If the ancients built earthquake proof buildings, why are so few left? Nearly ALL of them fell down. The buildings are not in a line or "perfect equator like line around the world", unless you think two points lying on a line is somehow special. Any two points can be connected with a straight line. Those thinner than a piece paper joints you mention are actually up to 1/4" wide. Are there points in the joint thinner than a piece of paper? Sure, place two uneven surfaces against each other and they will touch at several places. How can you be so gullible?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 21, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> There was a show on PBS called "This Old Pyramid". 30 Egyptian stone masons, two American engineers and three idiot "ancient aliens theorists" built a 30 ft. pyramid, using copper and stone hand tools, in one day. The theorists came off looking like idiots. They used no modern power devices or even animals. There was nothing high tech about it. You could barely see the joints. All it takes is skilled workers and sweat. The engineers were little to no help. Thirty men who probably couldn't even read did something you idiots think can only been done with "spaceships and tractor beams". If the ancients built earthquake proof buildings, why are so few left? Nearly ALL of them fell down. The buildings are not in a line or "perfect equator like line around the world", unless you think two points lying on a line is somehow special. Any two points can be connected with a straight line. Those thinner than a piece paper joints you mention are actually up to 1/4" wide. Are there points in the joint thinner than a piece of paper? Sure, place two uneven surfaces against each other and they will touch at several places. How can you be so gullible?


LOL oh man, Im not even going to bother pointing out everything you got wrong. Best leave the skepticism to the ones actual arguments, ok? *pats head*

And I already stated that "ancient aliens" had nothing to do with this.


----------



## Red1966 (May 23, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> LOL oh man, Im not even going to bother pointing out everything you got wrong. Best leave the skepticism to the ones actual arguments, ok? *pats head* And I already stated that "ancient aliens" had nothing to do with this.


 Wasn't replying to you.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 23, 2012)

Oh cannabineer, I love you . In a platonic way of course.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Wasn't replying to you.


Yes you were, Im the one who made the claims of earthquake proof buildings, and all those earthquake proof buildings (and other old buildings) are laid on a perfect equator like line around the world. They are earthquake proof because every massive piece of stone is of different shape than the other and they interlock perfectly with each other like a puzzle and you cant put a piece of paper between any of the rocks. Multiple ancient cultures on this equator like line share the same earthquake proof puzzle piece architecture, obvious proof that they had contact with each other.


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Oh cannabineer, I love you . In a platonic way of course.


Thank you, Heph! cn


----------



## Red1966 (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Yes you were, Im the one who made the claims of earthquake proof buildings, and all those earthquake proof buildings (and other old buildings) are laid on a perfect equator like line around the world. They are earthquake proof because every massive piece of stone is of different shape than the other and they interlock perfectly with each other like a puzzle and you cant put a piece of paper between any of the rocks. Multiple ancient cultures on this equator like line share the same earthquake proof puzzle piece architecture, obvious proof that they had contact with each other.


 Yeah, I seen those "earthquake proof" buildings, in ruin. Half or more of the stone scattered on the ground, no roof at all. Earthquake proof. Name 4 of these "earthquake proof" buildings (that aren't right next to each other) in a "perfect equator like line". You'll believe anything. Pretentious handle you got there, Chief.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Yeah, I seen those "earthquake proof" buildings, in ruin. Half or more of the stone scattered on the ground, no roof at all. Earthquake proof. Name 4 of these "earthquake proof" buildings (that aren't right next to each other) in a "perfect equator like line". You'll believe anything. Pretentious handle you got there, Chief.


The Great Pyramids, Machu Picu, Inca temples, Puma Punku =) And about ten other ancient buildings, also the mysterious Nazca lines, and it ends at Easter Island. Still hearing no argument from you other than "your crazy".


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> The Great Pyramids, Machu Picu, Inca temples, Puma Punku =) And about ten other ancient buildings, also the mysterious Nazca lines, and it ends at Easter Island. Still hearing no argument from you other than "your crazy".


Better list those ten because I just mapped out Easter Island, Tiwanaku Archaeological Site, Machu Picchu, Pachacamac, Templor Mayor ruins, and the Giza Pyramids and there is no way they are on the same great circle. I threw in Stonehenge because I know you wouldn't cheat by cherry picking only site that suited your claim. The Peru and Bolivian sites sort of line up on a northwest line with the Aztec temples in Mexico but then you add Easter Island and Egypt it throws it all off. ​ Here's what I have so far. Only 7 data points and your hypothesis is looking really bad. I don't think you can salvage it by adding more points. 
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=215811705065744867219.0004c0c2ef342274fcdff


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Get ready Mindphuk! Your favorite video lol go to 1:12:00 for the list and follow the red line =)... Hmmm... You should know this if you watched the vid like you claimed you did MP...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooy2LTJoMVM

I wasnt really thinking of the line when naming those buildings, I was just thinking of the earthquake proof architecture thats the same in every building.

Every building that has that architecture that is, there might be one or two more to add on to the ones I named.


----------



## Red1966 (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> The Great Pyramids, Machu Picu, Inca temples, Puma Punku =) And about ten other ancient buildings, also the mysterious Nazca lines, and it ends at Easter Island. Still hearing no argument from you other than "your crazy".


 Never said you were crazy, just gullible. Nope not a straight line.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Never said you were crazy, just gullible. Nope not a straight line.


Video geographical simple to follow proof that I posted says otherwise my friend, VERY easy to follow, it takes you through that line lol.


----------



## Red1966 (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Get ready Mindphuk! Your favorite video lol go to 1:12:00 for the list and follow the red line =)... Hmmm... You should know this if you watched the vid like you claimed you did MP... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooy2LTJoMVM I wasnt really thinking of the line when naming those buildings, I was just thinking of the earthquake proof architecture thats the same in every building. Every building that has that architecture that is, there might be one or two more to add on to the ones I named.


 So they don't line up, most have fallen apart. You got nothin'.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> So they don't line up, most have fallen apart. You got nothin'.


Uhhmm whats your definition of a straight line? You seem to be a tad bit confused, I never said they all were earthquake proof, 5 or 6 of them are. Like I said my friend, leave the arguments to the skeptics who actually attempt to "debunk" claims. Short one sentence replies make you look like an ignorant fool.


----------



## Red1966 (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Video geographical simple to follow proof that I posted says otherwise my friend, VERY easy to follow, it takes you through that line lol.


 Vid is hour and forty long. Where in vid? Watched 8 minutes of idiots talking about pile of rocks "accurate to one millimeter". I can only tolerate 10 minutes or less of idiocy at a time.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Vid is hour and forty long. Where in vid? Watched 8 minutes of idiots talking about pile of rocks "accurate to one millimeter". I can only tolerate 10 minutes or less of idiocy at a time.


*facepalm* man, do I need to draw you a map? Please be observant of what I say, I already told you to go to ONE HOUR and TWELVE MINUTES in to see the line.


----------



## Red1966 (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> The Great Pyramids, Machu Picu, Inca temples, Puma Punku =) And about ten other ancient buildings, also the mysterious Nazca lines, and it ends at Easter Island. Still hearing no argument from you other than "your crazy".





Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Uhhmm whats your definition of a straight line? You seem to be a tad bit confused, I never said they all were earthquake proof, 5 or 6 of them are. Like I said my friend, leave the arguments to the skeptics who actually attempt to "debunk" claims. Short one sentence replies make you look like an ignorant fool.


 A straight line isn't 100 kilometers wide. Considering how fast and loose they were with their other "measurements", I doubt that number is any more accurate. You seem to think you've proven your point, but you've only proven you're REALLY gullible.


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Get ready Mindphuk! Your favorite video lol go to 1:12:00 for the list and follow the red line =)... Hmmm... You should know this if you watched the vid like you claimed you did MP...


I didn't say I never saw the claim made in the video, I just didn't want to slog through it again to find it. Then as now, I took what was claimed with a grain of salt. I figured, and appear to be correct, that they cherry picked only sites that happen to fit on their 'line' including many spots without any architecture but "known" home of the gods by certain cultures. They also lie when they say it is a "hundred kilometer wide line" when just going from Pachacamac to the Tiwanaku Archaeological Site is over 1000km at a virtual right angle to the line connecting Easter Island and the Giza Pyramids. They have to ignore all of the Mayan AND Aztec ruins, pyramids and temples in Mexico as well as many other famous sites around the world such as Stonehenge in order to coincide with their 'line.' It seems to me to be an obvious case of putting a circle around some carefully chosen arrows and calling it a bullseye. 



> I wasnt really thinking of the line when naming those buildings, I was just thinking of the earthquake proof architecture thats the same in every building.
> 
> Every building that has that architecture that is, there might be one or two more to add on to the ones I named.


You mean architecture that holds up well to earthquakes because of 'far from perfect' joints between mud bricks? 
http://science.discovery.com/videos/engineering-the-impossible-earthquake-proof.html

Your whole premise is based on arrogant and frankly racist premises, i.e. there is no way these primitive people could have built x or y without special advanced knowledge. Ancient humans were as intelligent as we are and many were talented mathematicians and engineers. There are many ancient structures that show ingenious design and execution but are no more a mystery than the Empire State Building. Hagia Sofia in Constantinople has been mentioned previously. It is studied by modern engineers for it's earthquake-proof design yet it was built in 537 CE and have plenty of historical construction documentation. If Hagia Sofia could be built 1500 years ago much better than we could construct it today with all our modern technology, why is it such a stretch that the Egyptians, some of the smartest people who ever lived on this earth in any time, could build a pyramid, or the Mayans, or Incas or whoever?


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> A straight line isn't 100 kilometers wide. Considering how fast and loose they were with their other "measurements", I doubt that number is any more accurate. You seem to think you've proven your point, but you've only proven you're REALLY gullible.


They are stretching the truth to it's limits by saying it is 100km. See my measurement on the map I provided.


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2012)

i have a friend who says a lot of crazy shit about the pyramids and aliens and december 2012.....i have heard with the leap year and days added to the calender that december 2012 was REALLY like 5 months ago...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 24, 2012)

^You are ABSOLUTELY right! The mayans did not predict leap year! BWAHAHAHHAAAA!!!


----------



## Wondrboy (May 24, 2012)

Leap year applies to OUR calendar because it is imperfect. The leap year corrects a slight innacuracy in the Gregorian Calendar. The Mayan calendar is an equation if you will, or calculator of time. It is a more accurate way of recording time than our own.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 24, 2012)

Wondrboy said:


> Leap year applies to OUR calendar because it is imperfect. The leap year corrects a slight innacuracy in the Gregorian Calendar. The Mayan calendar is an equation if you will, or calculator of time. It is a more accurate way of recording time than our own.


nonsense the leap year has to do with the transit around the sun and the amount of days that it takes to do so. its not an inaccuracy in the gregorian calender rather than a necessity to kept it a solar calender

the mayan calendar will shift a day every 4 years that means every 4 years midsummer's day would be in a different place on their calendar how is that accurate to anything?


----------



## Wondrboy (May 24, 2012)

Try not to apply our units of measurement into this factor. Just because we keep track of time by recording movements of celestial bodies, doesn't mean someone else bases their counting off of something simple, such as one's fingers. I am no expert, rather intrigued with reason; this is the best explanation for what I've come to understand about their "time recorder":

http://jameswatt.me/2012/03/07/mayan-calendar-and-the-gregorian-leap-year/


Also, found a simple explanation of their mathematics system one third the way down on this site: 

http://www-history.mcs.st-and.ac.uk/HistTopics/Mayan_mathematics.html (referencing at where it explains how Mayans based mathematics on the value 20)


----------



## Wondrboy (May 24, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> its not an inaccuracy in the gregorian calender rather than a necessity to kept it a solar calender


You are correct here. I should have proposed leap year as a correction of the Julian calendar's inaccuracy; however we really should revert to topic, the way we count is irrelevant to this thread.

BongTokinAlcoholic420, I'm curious what are the influences that your prediction has been developed?


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

Wondrboy said:


> Try not to apply our units of measurement into this factor. Just because we keep track of time by recording movements of celestial bodies, doesn't mean someone else bases their counting off of something simple, such as one's fingers. I am no expert, rather intrigued with reason; this is the best explanation for what I've come to understand about their "time recorder":
> 
> http://jameswatt.me/2012/03/07/mayan-calendar-and-the-gregorian-leap-year/
> 
> ...


 Every human in history (until the rather recent invention of the mechanical clock, which adopted the units decided on previously) has kept time by length of day, month and year. Who would your candidate for "someone else" be? cn


----------



## Wondrboy (May 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Every human in history (until the rather recent invention of the mechanical clock, which adopted the units decided on previously) has kept time by length of day, month and year. Who would your candidate for "someone else" be? cn





Wondrboy said:


> Also, found a simple explanation of their mathematics system one third the way down on this site:
> 
> http://www-history.mcs.st-and.ac.uk/HistTopics/Mayan_mathematics.html (referencing at where it explains how Mayans based mathematics on the value 20)


The Mayans in this case.


----------



## Wondrboy (May 24, 2012)

Here is my point copied and pasted straight from text found within the link that I had to post and quote:

"Almost certainly the reason for base 20 arose from ancient people who counted on both their fingers and their toes. Although it was a base 20 system, called a vigesimal system, one can see how five plays a major role, again clearly relating to five fingers and toes. In fact it is worth noting that although the system is base 20 it only has three number symbols (perhaps the unit symbol arising from a pebble and the line symbol from a stick used in counting). Often people say how impossible it would be to have a number system to a large base since it would involve remembering so many special symbols. This shows how people are conditioned by the system they use and can only see variants of the number system in close analogy with the one with which they are familiar." -www-history.mcs.st-and.ac.uk

*edit
I wanted to add:
"With such crude instruments the Maya were able to calculate the length of the year to be 365.242 days (the modern value is 365.242198 days). Two further remarkable calculations are of the length of the lunar month. At Copán (now on the border between Honduras and Guatemala) the Mayan astronomers found that 149 lunar months lasted 4400 days. This gives 29.5302 days as the length of the lunar month. At Palenque in Tabasco they calculated that 81 lunar months lasted 2392 days. This gives 29.5308 days as the length of the lunar month. The modern value is 29.53059 days."

Excerpt from *

http://www-history.mcs.st-and.ac.uk/...thematics.html - a must read if you do not know the Mayan way of counting.


​


*


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

Wondrboy said:


> The Mayans in this case.


But per the link, the Mayan civil calendar (Haab) was by 365-day years broken into 18-and-change months. They had two ritual chronicling systems (Tzolkin and Long Count) but the primary "business" calendar was astronomical in origin. So we're both right, basically. cn


----------



## Wondrboy (May 24, 2012)

Exactly; it's all just counting and how one would establish means to keep track.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

Wondrboy said:


> Exactly; it's all just counting and how one would establish means to keep track.


Fwiw Western cultures have some pretty cool non-decimal counting traditions as well, notably for dividing the day and the circle into smaller units. cn

<edit> Just saw your addendum about the length of the lunar month. It really is impressive that they bracketed it to within _thirty seconds_ of the highly precise value our modern optics and chronometry have given us.


----------



## alotapot (May 24, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I believe some time in december of this year, their will be a HUGE earthquake which destroys all life form. their shall be a select few who are "picked up" by Intelligent Beings and sent to another planet to further our DNA. i think i've been told this....


 Dude... I think you should put the bottle down and pick up the bong more often... just sayin..

alp


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> I didn't say I never saw the claim made in the video, I just didn't want to slog through it again to find it. Then as now, I took what was claimed with a grain of salt. I figured, and appear to be correct, that they cherry picked only sites that happen to fit on their 'line' including many spots without any architecture but "known" home of the gods by certain cultures. They also lie when they say it is a "hundred kilometer wide line" when just going from Pachacamac to the Tiwanaku Archaeological Site is over 1000km at a virtual right angle to the line connecting Easter Island and the Giza Pyramids. They have to ignore all of the Mayan AND Aztec ruins, pyramids and temples in Mexico as well as many other famous sites around the world such as Stonehenge in order to coincide with their 'line.' It seems to me to be an obvious case of putting a circle around some carefully chosen arrows and calling it a bullseye.
> 
> You mean architecture that holds up well to earthquakes because of 'far from perfect' joints between mud bricks?
> http://science.discovery.com/videos/engineering-the-impossible-earthquake-proof.html
> ...


lol racist eh? You are hilarious my friend. You provided no map, just making claims with no backing, really not like you skeptics. And just admit you didnt watch the video already lol you cant spend this much time lying to yourself and still look good afterwards. There are theories out there that some of the less famous pyramids that are in ruin were destroyed by massive explosions because of the black dust found everywhere around them. Theres also theories that those apparently mud brick pyramids that are nothing special were built by pharaohs that arrived at egypt with the great pyramids already standing and they wanted to replicate it. Another example of that is of a Inca King trying to replicate the accomplishments of his ancient predecessors, he used 20000 men to drag a rock from miles away and killed over 3000 people in the process when it tumbled over, that boulder didnt even make it to its destination. One of the only pieces of writing saying how massive boulders were moved shows them miserably failing, so much for just man power. Another thing thats crazy is that carbon dating proves the great pyramid was built from the top down, care to explain how? Of course you show one of the less famous pyramids to try and prove the earthquake proof architecture wrong. Try stickin to the great pyramids and some of the structures around them where the perfect puzzle piece architecture is clearly visible, alright? So when it comes to proving the earthquake proof architecture wrong, you gained no ground, all the buildings I mentioned (and maybe a couple more) still have the exact same puzzle piece indestructible architecture, theres nothing you can do to say that they dont. Its just mere coincidence that they all share the same architecture, right? Perhaps they put a message in a bottle to tell other cultures around the world to build using massive rocks interlocked perfectly with each other so they would withstand time xD.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> lol racist eh? You are hilarious my friend. *You provided no map*, just making claims with no backing, really not like you skeptics. And just admit you didnt watch the video already lol you cant spend this much time lying to yourself and still look good afterwards. There are theories out there that some of the less famous pyramids that are in ruin were destroyed by massive explosions because of the black dust found everywhere around them. Theres also theories that those apparently mud brick pyramids that are nothing special were built by pharaohs that arrived at egypt with the great pyramids already standing and they wanted to replicate it. Another example of that is of a Inca King trying to replicate the accomplishments of his ancient predecessors, he used 20000 men to drag a rock from miles away and killed over 3000 people in the process when it tumbled over, that boulder didnt even make it to its destination. One of the only pieces of writing saying how massive boulders were moved shows them miserably failing, so much for just man power. Another thing thats crazy is that carbon dating proves the great pyramid was built from the top down, care to explain how? Of course you show one of the less famous pyramids to try and prove the earthquake proof architecture wrong. Try stickin to the great pyramids and some of the structures around them where the perfect puzzle piece architecture is clearly visible, alright? So when it comes to proving the earthquake proof architecture wrong, you gained no ground, all the buildings I mentioned (and maybe a couple more) still have the exact same puzzle piece indestructible architecture, theres nothing you can do to say that they dont. Its just mere coincidence that they all share the same architecture, right? Perhaps they put a message in a bottle to tell other cultures around the world to build using massive rocks interlocked perfectly with each other so they would withstand time xD.


Mindphuk did provide a map. In terms of credibility, this is not a close contest. Jmo. cn


----------



## Red1966 (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> lol racist eh? You are hilarious my friend. You provided no map, just making claims with no backing, really not like you skeptics. And just admit you didnt watch the video already lol you cant spend this much time lying to yourself and still look good afterwards. There are theories out there that some of the less famous pyramids that are in ruin were destroyed by massive explosions because of the black dust found everywhere around them. Theres also theories that those apparently mud brick pyramids that are nothing special were built by pharaohs that arrived at egypt with the great pyramids already standing and they wanted to replicate it. Another example of that is of a Inca King trying to replicate the accomplishments of his ancient predecessors, he used 20000 men to drag a rock from miles away and killed over 3000 people in the process when it tumbled over, that boulder didnt even make it to its destination. One of the only pieces of writing saying how massive boulders were moved shows them miserably failing, so much for just man power. Another thing thats crazy is that carbon dating proves the great pyramid was built from the top down, care to explain how? Of course you show one of the less famous pyramids to try and prove the earthquake proof architecture wrong. Try stickin to the great pyramids and some of the structures around them where the perfect puzzle piece architecture is clearly visible, alright? So when it comes to proving the earthquake proof architecture wrong, you gained no ground, all the buildings I mentioned (and maybe a couple more) still have the exact same puzzle piece indestructible architecture, theres nothing you can do to say that they dont. Its just mere coincidence that they all share the same architecture, right? Perhaps they put a message in a bottle to tell other cultures around the world to build using massive rocks interlocked perfectly with each other so they would withstand time xD.


 Where was your map? You mean the one bogus one in the video that claims a line is 40+ miles wide? "There are theories" doesn't provide any evidence at all. Quoting another loon's "theories" doesn't prove anything. That some unnamed "Inca king" failed doesn't prove it can't be done. Carbon dating is only accurate to like 500 years. Even if it was accurate to the second, that would only show they put the older rocks on the top. When you quarry the stone, the younger rock is on top the old rock. So the younger stone is on the bottem of the pyramids. IT DATES THE ROCKS, NOT THE BUILDING!!! How famous a pyramid is has nothing to do with it's validity. Your "perfect puzzle piece architecture" is no where near perfect. The Great Pyramid of Giza has some gaps between the stones a man can walk through. The pyramids are not all built the same, you're just too blind to see what everyone else can. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Frankly, you can't be as stupid as you sound, so I'm hoping you're just trolling. Then again, I suppose it's possible. Say, I have a great investment opportunity for you. It's really a great money maker. And your money is perfectly safe. All funds are guaranteed by the Royal Family of Nigeria. Interested?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Where was your map? You mean the one bogus one in the video that claims a line is 40+ miles wide? "There are theories" doesn't provide any evidence at all. Quoting another loon's "theories" doesn't prove anything. That some unnamed "Inca king" failed doesn't prove it can't be done. Carbon dating is only accurate to like 500 years. Even if it was accurate to the second, that would only show they put the older rocks on the top. When you quarry the stone, the younger rock is on top the old rock. So the younger stone is on the bottem of the pyramids. IT DATES THE ROCKS, NOT THE BUILDING!!! How famous a pyramid is has nothing to do with it's validity. Your "perfect puzzle piece architecture" is no where near perfect. The Great Pyramid of Giza has some gaps between the stones a man can walk through. The pyramids are not all built the same, you're just too blind to see what everyone else can. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Frankly, you can't be as stupid as you sound, so I'm hoping you're just trolling. Then again, I suppose it's possible. Say, I have a great investment opportunity for you. It's really a great money maker. And your money is perfectly safe. All funds are guaranteed by the Royal Family of Nigeria. Interested?


What are you doing man? Usually when people try to prove someone else wrong they put together a good counter argument and evidence to back it, all your doing is saying "your wrong! this is done like that, that is done like this, I seen a gap in the construction of the pyramids once!". I see your finally trying to put effort in your responses but PLEASE, provide legit evidence that Im wrong, or else you are just gunna keep looking like an idiot.


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Usually when people try to prove someone else wrong they put together a good counter argument and evidence to back it,


Funny, I have yet to see you do this. 

Pro Tip: Repeating the same claims over and over is not equivalent to creating a good counter argument.


----------



## Red1966 (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> What are you doing man? Usually when people try to prove someone else wrong they put together a good counter argument and evidence to back it, all your doing is saying "your wrong! this is done like that, that is done like this, I seen a gap in the construction of the pyramids once!". I see your finally trying to put effort in your responses but PLEASE, provide legit evidence that Im wrong, or else you are just gunna keep looking like an idiot.


 So far, the only "evidence" you've provided is ludicrous "theories". None of it is factual. The evidence you're wrong has been forth by myself and others, you are just too convinced of your own infalibility to be objective. Your counter argument seems to be limited to calling those who disagree with you idiots. Every one here thinks you're an idiot, Chief Bird Can't Fly. My father once told me to never argue with idiots or zealots. As you qualify on both counts, I think I'm done with you.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> So far, the only "evidence" you've provided is ludicrous "theories". None of it is factual. The evidence you're wrong has been forth by myself and others, you are just too convinced of your own infalibility to be objective. Your counter argument seems to be limited to calling those who disagree with you idiots. Every one here thinks you're an idiot, Chief Bird Can't Fly. My father once told me to never argue with idiots or zealots. As you qualify on both counts, I think I'm done with you.


About time lol.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 9, 2012)

For anyone who thinks something might happen this year (not the end of the world but "something") This guy is amazing at explaining what might happen. He goes in depth on his claims and science is a key tool he uses to support what hes saying. The first video is less interesting than the others but its still very interesting. He explains and backs up his theory of evolution that contradicts Darwins theory and it actually makes sense. Thats just one of the great insights that Wilcock has to offer. If your one of the "crazies" and have three hours to spare, this is a great way to spend it, shit will blow your mind!... So watch it and let me know if your attending the "I told you so party" in 2013 =p 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEyqT2_ricA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zAMdYC80sE&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STqkZR2PSR4&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl2sf5fuIBA&feature=relmfu


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 9, 2012)

Come 2013.. I'm just gonna crack open a cold beer, toke up a bowl, and get a good chuckle over all the people that freaked out over the 2012. I won't even tell anybody they were wrong and "I told you so".


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jun 9, 2012)

Im gonna make fun of them... lolol! With a cold beer in one hand and a sensi joint in the other.


----------



## drive (Jun 9, 2012)

another freakout like the millenia. There is money in fear why do you think the tv harps on the 2012 so much.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 9, 2012)

drive said:


> another freakout like the millenia. There is money in fear why do you think the tv harps on the 2012 so much.


Because there's fear in money. Was I right?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Freak out? Why freak out when theres nothing to fear? lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Freak out? Why freak out when theres nothing to fear? lol


Well people think they're going to die. I believe that's a legitimate fear. You can't tell me if somebody was holding a gun to your head you wouldn't fear for your life. It's only natural.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well people think they're going to die. I believe that's a legitimate fear. You can't tell me if somebody was holding a gun to your head you wouldn't fear for your life. It's only natural.


Recent studies of the mayan calender and other artifacts show that they mayans clearly knew that life continued after 2012. It simply means 2012 is the end of what we know.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Recent studies of the mayan calender and other artifacts show that they mayans clearly knew that life continued after 2012. It simply means 2012 is the end of what we know.


How did they know?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> How did they know?


That requires A LOT of explaining lol I suggest you use your new found love for skepticism and do your own research.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> That requires A LOT of explaining lol I suggest you use your new found love for skepticism and do your own research.


That doesn't make sense lol. It's not a love for skepticism, it's just finding it hard to believe in bullshit claims. I caught myself a leprechaun yesterday. Congrats, you're now a skeptic. Eh, I'm good on the research since it's a bunch of bull and not really important. I'd rather not worry and laugh when 2013 rolls around and everything is the same. 

Wanna make a bet? I bet you a rep that nothing major will change in 2012. So on 1/1/2013.. I want a rep dammit lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

And no need to explain in your own words. How about providing a link that shows where your beliefs stemmed from?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> And no need to explain in your own words. How about providing a link that shows where your beliefs stemmed from?


 lol you so cute =)... I already did provide a link, the link has A LOT of explaining that you'd rather not sit through. Its those videos I posted in this thread yesterday.


----------



## drive (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Recent studies of the mayan calender and other artifacts show that they mayans clearly knew that life continued after 2012. It simply means 2012 is the end of what we know.


I heard this also


----------



## drive (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Because there's fear in money. Was I right?


fear in money LOL


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> lol you so cute =)... I already did provide a link, the link has A LOT of explaining that you'd rather not sit through. Its those videos I posted in this thread yesterday.


You know what's cute? You desperately trying cling to a more meaningful life (or higher powers). . 

I didn't feel like reading this whole thread, but I'll go back and check it out.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Why did they say they had to have built the pyramids within 20 years?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You know what's cute? You desperately trying cling to a more meaningful life (or higher powers). .
> 
> I didn't feel like reading this whole thread, but I'll go back and check it out.


Getting a bit defensive are we?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Getting a bit defensive are we?


Indeed bud. You called me "cute" as an insult since I doubt you really think mario is cute. If you do think he's cute, I'm flattered .
So can you answer my question? Why did those people, in the vid you posted, say they only had 20 years to build the pyramids?
And if they got help from aliens, why didn't the aliens give them more knowledge? Why didn't they give them ac, tv, or cures for diseases?


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 10, 2012)

Your crazy, all thats gonna happen is the riots are gonna enable to to rob my local best buy


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Indeed bud. You called me "cute" as an insult since I doubt you really think mario is cute. If you do think he's cute, I'm flattered .
> So can you answer my question? Why did those people, in the vid you posted, say they only had 20 years to build the pyramids?
> And if they got help from aliens, why didn't the aliens give them more knowledge? Why didn't they give them ac, tv, or cures for diseases?


AC's? TV's? LOL oh my. I know your trying to use your newly born skeptical mind but please, stick to things that hold relevance. Thats like saying "why didnt the aliens give them the technology for Sham-Wow?" lol. And even if they gave them the amazing, life changing, godly technology of television, its not like we'd have evidence of that, only stone can stand against the conditions and last thousands and thousands of years. Theres an ancient city off the cost of (either costa rica or puerto rico, cant remember) and its half a mile under water. And that city of massive stone buildings and PYRAMIDS would of had to of been above water at the very least 10000 years ago, when we were apparently just primitive hunter gatherers. That city also supports the theory that the pyramids are over 10000 years old as well and nothing can last that long accept stone when exposed to the element. 

And its accepted that the pyramids were built in 20 years, its not me making those claims, its the people that studied the pyramids. You are not looking at the main points of the videos, so watching 20 minutes of it then coming back with an argument is kinda pointless. Im afraid if you want to come up with a sound argument for what the guy is claiming then you'd have to watch all the videos, which Im not expecting you to do.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> AC's? TV's? LOL oh my. I know your trying to use your newly born skeptical mind but please, stick to things that hold relevance. Thats like saying "why didnt the aliens give them the technology for Sham-Wow?" lol. And even if they gave them the amazing, life changing, godly technology of television, its not like we'd have evidence of that, only stone can stand against the conditions and last thousands and thousands of years. Theres an ancient city off the cost of (either costa rica or puerto rico, cant remember) and its half a mile under water. And that city of massive stone buildings and PYRAMIDS would of had to of been above water at the very least 10000 years ago, when we were apparently just primitive hunter gatherers. That city also supports the theory that the pyramids are over 10000 years old as well and nothing can last that long accept stone when exposed to the element.
> 
> And its accepted that the pyramids were built in 20 years, its not me making those claims, its the people that studied the pyramids. You are not looking at the main points of the videos, so watching 20 minutes of it then coming back with an argument is kinda pointless. Im afraid if you want to come up with a sound argument for what the guy is claiming then you'd have to watch all the videos, which Im not expecting you to do.


Dude, I think my own way. What I said was a joke lol. Though it does make you think. If they had "advanced knowledge" why are we more advanced than they were? why didn't they use metal to their advantage? And yes, we would have some sort of evidence. 

And it's not an argument, it's a question. So let me ask you again. Why did those people in the vid say they only had 20 years to build the pyramids. It seems like they just threw it in to make the pyramids sound impossible to be built by humans alone. 

IDk.. what's the point behind all of this? Are you saying aliens helped build the pyramids? Because that's what I feel like you're hinting at.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 10, 2012)

I love hephastus so Im on his side,

however I have no idea what your talking about though if I was an alien I wouldnt be giving away air conditioners. See we are evolving. People back in the 1600's below were.. Well.. Most of them are unintelligent. Granted the few intillectuals.. Well I dont really know, but I feel like their brains were functioning quite right, and they still arent.

If we had nano tech in the stone ages then wed be flying spaceships straight into the sun on accident thinking it was god or something


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Dude, I think my own way. What I said was a joke lol. Though it does make you think. If they had "advanced knowledge" why are we more advanced than they were? why didn't they use metal to their advantage? And yes, we would have some sort of evidence.
> 
> And it's not an argument, it's a question. So let me ask you again. Why did those people in the vid say they only had 20 years to build the pyramids. It seems like they just threw it in to make the pyramids sound impossible to be built by humans alone.
> 
> IDk.. what's the point behind all of this? Are you saying aliens helped build the pyramids? Because that's what I feel like you're hinting at.


Like I said, you avoiding (or oblivious of) the main points of the videos, the stuff about ET's are just side notes in the videos. So please, if you wish to continue to have this debate, watch all the videos from the first (top) to last (bottom one) then form an opinion and come to me with your questions. Otherwise this debate is pointless, Im debating the main points, your focusing on the side notes.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Like I said, you avoiding (or oblivious of) the main points of the videos, the stuff about ET's are just side notes in the videos. So please, if you wish to continue to have this debate, watch all the videos from the first (top) to last (bottom one) then form an opinion and come to me with your questions. Otherwise this debate is pointless, Im debating the main points, your focusing on the side notes.


Again, I'm not debating, I'm asking a question.
Do you know why those people said that they only had 20 years to build the pyramids? If they had more than 20 years, than it's possible that they could have done it themselves without any help. 

Oh and the lines _are_ pretty wide .


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 10, 2012)

My opinion about the pyrimades.. Personally I like to think there was something other worldly going on, I mean the shit happens. The universe is just too big to not hold anything other than us first of all(this is where you shouldve been in kindergarten), second, if they are able to travel ACROSS space. Spaceships would not be their mean of transportation. 

Now how in the fuck did they build the pyrimades?

Sorry.. Baked,, lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

high|hgih said:


> My opinion about the pyrimades.. Personally I like to think there was something other worldly going on, I mean the shit happens. The universe is just too big to not hold anything other than us first of all(this is where you shouldve been in kindergarten), second, if they are able to travel ACROSS space. Spaceships would not be their mean of transportation.
> 
> Now how in the fuck did they build the pyrimades?
> 
> Sorry.. Baked,, lol


Yeah, I believe there's other living organisms out there. Maybe they aren't carbon based like us, maybe they are. The chances of there being no life out in space seems kind of weak to me.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Again, I'm not debating, I'm asking a question.
> Do you know why those people said that they only had 20 years to build the pyramids? If they had more than 20 years, than it's possible that they could have done it themselves without any help.
> 
> Oh and the lines _are_ pretty wide .


I really dont know how you came to that conclusion, but like you said, its your way thinking... And *FACEPALM*, trying to prove someone wrong is not debating? ok Heph, ok... You ask what made me come to the conclusion of my 2012 beliefs, I said that they are in the MAIN ideas of these videos, you went and viewed a very small part of the video, got excited at the first side note that you didnt agree with, then came back to try to make a point. Are you not seeing what Im trying to say?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I really dont know how you came to that conclusion, but like you said, its your way thinking... And *FACEPALM*, trying to prove someone wrong is not debating? ok Heph, ok... You ask what made me come to the conclusion of my 2012 beliefs, I said that they are in the MAIN ideas of these videos, you went and viewed a very small part of the video, got excited at the first side note that you didnt agree with, then came back to try to make a point. Are you not seeing what Im trying to say?


I'm not trying to prove anything wrong. Do you know why they said that they only had 20 years to build the pyramids?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not trying to prove anything wrong. Do you know why they said that they only had 20 years to build the pyramids?


*DOUBLE FACEBPALM*... Im done Heph... Dont make me grow a third hand for a triple facepalm =p.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> *DOUBLE FACEBPALM*... Im done Heph... Dont make me grow a third hand for a triple facepalm =p.


Ok.. even if I'm trying to disprove what those people said, does that really matter? They deserve to be called out. I was just curious because they just toss that in really quick without explaining it lol. It's like throwing a monkey wrench into the possibility that they built the pyramids without other worldly help. If they had more than 20 years, alot of the "mysteries" would be solved.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ok.. even if I'm trying to disprove what those people said, does that really matter? They deserve to be called out. I was just curious because they just toss that in really quick without explaining it lol. It's like throwing a monkey wrench into the possibility that they built the pyramids without other worldly help. If they had more than 20 years, alot of the "mysteries" would be solved.


OH SHIT, this is fucked up... I feel a collection of cells rapidly growing from my chest, its my third hand!!! xD


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 10, 2012)

FUCK the pyrimades! Not my pyrimade not my problem, thats what I say


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> OH SHIT, this is fucked up... I feel a collection of cells rapidly growing from my chest, its my third hand!!! xD


What did I say this time to deserve _another _facepalm? lol. 
Do you just want me to ignore that major monkey wrench?


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 10, 2012)

What a retard!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What did I say this time to deserve _another _facepalm? lol.
> Do you just want me to ignore that major monkey wrench?


I dont even know what you are talking about man, and I dont even know how you came to the conclusion you came to. I dont remember what your talking about because I focused on the MAIN points of the video. You started this discussion by wanting to know how I came my 2012 beliefs, I told you to watch these vidoes and the main ideas will tell you how I came to these beliefs. Then you come back with a side note that I dont even remember and you think it holds importance to the main ideas of the video... PLEASE tell me you get what Im saying now.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I dont even know what you are talking about man, and I dont even know how you came to the conclusion you came to. I dont remember what your talking about because I focused on the MAIN points of the video. You started this discussion by wanting to know how I came my 2012 beliefs, I told you to watch these vidoes and the main ideas will tell you how I came to these beliefs. Then you come back with a side note that I dont even remember and you think it holds importance to the main ideas of the video... PLEASE tell me you get what Im saying now.


Quadruple face palm for you. I'm not arguing against your main oints.. yet. You posted that video as some sort of evidence and now I'm questioning it. Is that wrong of me?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Quadruple face palm for you. I'm not arguing against your main oints.. yet. You posted that video as some sort of evidence and now I'm questioning it. Is that wrong of me?


Your questioning the irrelevant side notes that I dont remember because they must be irrelevant, and your skepticism to those side notes dont make sense, I dont know what your trying to say. You are arguing the main points, you just forgot you were because you got excited because of an irrelevant side note. You started this discussion wanting to know how I came to my beliefs, I said the main ideas in these videos will show you... And you got excited and zero'd in on a side note... I dont know how many times I gotta explain this man lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Your questioning the irrelevant side notes that I dont remember because they must be irrelevant, and your skepticism to those side notes dont make sense, I dont know what your trying to say. You are arguing the main points, you just forgot you were because you got excited because of an irrelevant side note. You started this discussion wanting to know how I came to my beliefs, I said the main ideas in these videos will show you... And you got excited and zero'd in on a side note... I dont know how many times I gotta explain this man lol.


I understand what you're saying. But I don't get why you can't just answer my question.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I understand what you're saying. But I don't get why you can't just answer my question.


REALLY Heph? you dont get why?... Please reread...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> REALLY Heph? you dont get why?... Please reread...


I know you don't WANT to answer it because it's "irrelevant" but I don't get why you can't help me out. Lets say we were arguing about math and I mentioned apples as an example (IDK). Then you kept asking me "what kind of apples do you like best". I wouldn't just ignore you and keep saying it's irrelevant. Nope, I'd answer you by saying "red apples". So can you please answer my irrelevant question?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't even know what's going on anymore.. I like apples and weed.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I know you don't WANT to answer it because it's "irrelevant" but I don't get why you can't help me out. Lets say we were arguing about math and I mentioned apples as an example (IDK). Then you kept asking me "what kind of apples do you like best". I wouldn't just ignore you and keep saying it's irrelevant. Nope, I'd answer you by saying "red apples". So can you please answer my irrelevant question?


No no no, I dont know what your point is, and I dont know how you came to your conclusion. I dont even remember the guy in the video stating these things.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> No no no, I dont know what your point is, and I dont know how you came to your conclusion. I dont even remember the guy in the video stating these things.


I'm not making a point. I'm asking a question. How about you watch you vid again if you forgot about the points it makes? Once you watch it, could you answer my question?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not making a point. I'm asking a question. How about you watch you vid again if you forgot about the points it makes? Once you watch it, could you answer my question?


 Give up Heph, he will never answer your question, he never answers anyones questions. This thread will be thousands of pages long of you and him going back and forth, trust me.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 10, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not making a point. I'm asking a question. How about you watch you vid again if you forgot about the points it makes? Once you watch it, could you answer my question?


You were indeed making a point, you said so yourself. It was something like "If they had more than 20 years to build the pyramids then that means humanity didnt have any help building them"... or something like that.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> Give up Heph, he will never answer your question, he never answers anyones questions. This thread will be thousands of pages long of you and him going back and forth, trust me.


But... ok...


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 11, 2012)

Its not worth the argument most of the time lol

I hate arguments. SAnd aliends.. And drinking wiht cups.. wtf deacon

Actually I love al of thos thing


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 11, 2012)

Im not going to read through this thread, but will answer the original question posed as best I can:

First, we are spirit having a human experience for our ultimate growth- not the other way around. Understanding that is critical! As such, we chose to be here at this particular time- the end of another 24,000 year cycle. 

The end represents an eminent shift in consciousness, launching many out of this 3rd Dimensional paradigm/time line which is governed by left brain (masculine thinking) and on to the fourth, which is right brain (feminine). The powers that have been control have known this for thousands of years, consequently they have done their best to keep us from awakening. Our pineal glands plays a major role: Fluoride does a vg job of shutting down the pineal gland, but it is one of many weapons they employ, EMF/RFI being huge as well as food additives like MSG

As there are possibly thousands of timelines, there are thousands of potential outcomes. Some say the timelines have been converging down to 2 earth timelines: one time line will likely experience catastrophic earth changes. 

I hope that is not my destiny. Anyway, those in actual control (puppet masters), above the conventional leaders (puppets) know their time is up, and are pulling out all the stops to prevent it. Starting WWIII is how they expect to pull it off, but positive off world ET/EDs won't let them. They are in 'check' and soon to be 'mated'


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 11, 2012)

cant wait to be on here december 22nd


----------



## mindphuk (Jun 11, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ok.. even if I'm trying to disprove what those people said, does that really matter? They deserve to be called out. I was just curious because they just toss that in really quick without explaining it lol. It's like throwing a monkey wrench into the possibility that they built the pyramids without other worldly help. If they had more than 20 years, alot of the "mysteries" would be solved.


Just ignore him. This is his MO. Questioning anything in his sacred videos is paramount to heresy. He once made a comment in a post that the speed of light is encoded in the pyramid at Giza. It piqued my interest so I questioned where he got such information and if he had evidence. He then presented a video which made the same claim and when I criticized the technique and the results, he then told me to watch more of the video. I had no interest in watching the whole video but I wanted to discuss this one claim that he made. I watched it anyway to placate him. In spite of asking numerous times, he never once would actually address the points I made about the sloppy methodology and stretching the math and conclusions to the breaking point. This went on for over a month and in spite of promises, he still to this day will not look at anything in these videos with a skeptical eye but will continue to use them as his evidence. His demand that you watch everything is his way of creating a red herring. He will not discuss the weakness of the individual points, he prefers instead to overload you with ridiculous assertions until your head explodes.


----------



## drive (Jun 11, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> cant wait to be on here december 22nd


No way man I love summer I hope it last a long time


----------



## bombasticson (Jun 11, 2012)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> I believe some time in december of this year, their will be a HUGE earthquake which destroys all life form. their shall be a select few who are "picked up" by Intelligent Beings and sent to another planet to further our DNA. i think i've been told this....


Lmao what a good theory.. They did the same thing with Y2K, they do this to cause chaos just like 9/11 if you look into americas history you will that they love to create choas. Dont let them get you man the government is like the matrix once your in its hell to get out.. You got idiots out there killin themselves over stupid stuff like this and its exactly what they want. FREE YOUR MIND NEO!!! you get it


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmm shift in consciousness? Whats this all about? Is it like our offspring or us ourselves? Where is some dirt on that one?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Im not going to read through this thread, but will answer the original question posed as best I can:
> 
> First, we are spirit having a human experience for our ultimate growth- not the other way around. Understanding that is critical! As such, we chose to be here at this particular time- the end of another 24,000 year cycle.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, but stating such claims would have resulted in thick headed self appointed masters of knowledge yelling "PROOF!" in my face lol. I've heard that those that are in power are trying to stop this consciousness shift, they are scared and rightfully so, I dont think they can pull it off though. I got a feeling that many people will spontaneously awaken and aid the consciousness shift. I dont think it will be sudden, I think there might be very subtle changes at first, no one really knows though. My guess is that maybe a revolution will start at or after dec. 21st.


----------



## Oscar Zeta Acosta (Jun 11, 2012)

I look forward to laughing at all the 2012 conspiracists in the smuggist of tones.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 11, 2012)

bombasticson said:


> Lmao what a good theory.. They did the same thing with Y2K, they do this to cause chaos just like 9/11 if you look into americas history you will that they love to create choas. Dont let them get you man the government is like the matrix once your in its hell to get out.. You got idiots out there killin themselves over stupid stuff like this and its exactly what they want. FREE YOUR MIND NEO!!! you get it


...well, 'Neo' is short for 'Neophyte' which is directly related to government in terms of joining the group. I guess that's what ya call ironic 

...Y2K was just a few years shy of the 26,000 year marker that this one is. It's anyone's guess, I'd say.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 11, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...well, 'Neo' is short for 'Neophyte' which is directly related to government in terms of joining the group. I guess that's what ya call ironic
> 
> ...Y2K was just a few years shy of the 26,000 year marker that this one is. It's anyone's guess, I'd say.



edit: wow. after having posted this I get an email from someone I haven't talked to in a very long time. She was describing some 2012 scenarios, one of them had a lot to do with a discussion I had with Tyler about _dreams_ and _coincidences._ Anyway, this post just makes note of that. Call me crazy


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jun 15, 2012)

reason i think the "WORLD" will end, is pole shift....rapidly, like 900mph's....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 15, 2012)

^


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ^
> 
> View attachment 2214440


I do NOT want to parallel-park behind one of those on my town's main drag with the 8% grade. cn


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jun 15, 2012)

People need to die too, theres just too many.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 15, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> People need to die too, theres just too many.



...as neer once said, "uncertain"


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2012)

I am a man of (fuzzy) principle!  cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 15, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I am a man of (fuzzy) principle!  cn


*click* "...and here's me on the world's largest trichome"


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 15, 2012)

High .... and dry. Chillin. cn


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Jun 15, 2012)

i think what i mean to say is.. I met an individual who I "deem" "intelligent". And he told Me he "proved" of a "Shift of Poles" in which i determined would happen quickly. Very well could be a slow process.


----------



## drive (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know if a polar shift is even violent. Is it? I have never heard of mass extinction events correlating with a polar shift.


----------

